# Tarpon night question



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm curious, most references and reports about fishing Tarpon in dock lights seem to be about the falling tide. Is the rising tide totally non-productive, or just not as good? If it isn't any good I'd like to hear your thoughts as to why. To be clear I am NOT looking for your spots, just info.

Thanks


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I almost never fish tarpon at night, something I have resolved myself to change actually. I have noticed that shrimp run on the outgoing tides. I don't know what shrimp do on incoming tides, but no one try's to catch them on incoming tides. And I've noticed tarpon gorging on shrimp.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was introduced to the night scene in 1972 and I’ve been enjoying it ever since. In our area, the urban portion of Biscayne bay, we divide our efforts between dock lights and the shadows under bridges. Dock lights will hold fish on any tide but bridge shadows only hold fish you can see on the falling tide (and we’re talking at least 8 bridges to choose from each night...). I’ll have a new report to post as soon as my desktop is back up -with lots of pics from Saturday night


----------



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

Excellent, thanks for the replies! I'm heading to the Keys in a few weeks and will be fishing hard.


----------

